# Ugly Fuzz & Green Spots! (Pics)



## [RK] (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 24gall tank, and im dosing every 2nd day.

1/4 tsp Nitrate
1/8 tsp Phosphate
1/8 tsp Potassium

Every other day i dose:

5ml Seachem Flourish
1ml Seachem Iron

Yes, thats a LOT of phosphates, but fish arent complainging, and I've noticed a significant reduction in Greenspot Algae on my glass.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

You need better C02 for the amount of light you are pushing...
If you can not do better than a ladder at this time either reduce light intensity a bit or use "Excel" to compensate


----------



## Sleepy_lancs (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi,

For the Fuzz Growth, I eliminated it with either reduction of Fe or introduce some shrimps to keep it in check.

For Green Spot Algae, when you clean your tank, lower the water level first, then scrap off the algae ensuring it does not get back into the water (the spores will reattach quickly if given a chance or turn on your uv light while cleaning) then increase your PO4 slowly over time till it stops growing. Do the scraping every 3 days in the mean time (that irriates the algae quite well  )


----------



## bugmenot (Oct 28, 2005)

I have that same fuzz! Is there any way to remove it from plants or do you just wait until the next trim?


----------



## Sleepy_lancs (Nov 4, 2005)

bugmenot, I use either yamotoes (most efficient) or mollies (you need to starve the mollies) Keep your tank parameters in check so that they will not be back to haunt you


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Update: Algae went to Jail and didn't pass go!*

Just to update. I got rid of the Green Spot algae by using a paper towel to wipe the glass, everytime I did a water change, which has been only twice since I posted the original question (two weeks).
*Result: NO MORE GREEN SPOT ALGAE!*

*The fuzz thing is clearing up quickly as well. * Didn't change anything, same lighting, dosing, and co2. So I'm just going to be patient and let things balance themselves out. I did get some Amanos for the heck of it. I don't really see them climbing from plant to plant eating stuff, they mostly pick at stuff on the ground. :icon_bigg 

Thanks for the help! roud: 

the KIDD


----------

